# DIY Headlight Refinishing



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

If you have a decent orbital buffer and some compound you can also wetsand the lenses with 2000grit by hand for the same result.

:thumbup:


----------



## Mirz2000 (Sep 19, 2010)

Yeah, I think this kit approximated that, except you put the attachment on your drill. There was an adapter with two different sandpapers, and then two buffers and some sort of buffing compound.


----------

